# B14 Carbon Fiber Hood



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Ladies and Gentelmen,

Okay, now that I have your attention, I can just get to the point of this whole post.  One of my friends owns a company called StoopidParts (http://www.stoopidparts.com) and is actually interested in gaining a market share in the B14 Sentra community. They already have one original product out for the B15, and its their Velocity Power Carbon Fiber Hood. I've seen the pictures, and they look, in a word DOPE! I'll post some pictures of them as soon as I can find them. 

They are looking to make CF hoods for our Sentra/200SX. They have asked if I would be willing to use my car as their prototype. They are looking for about 10-15 solid buyers. As soon as we have the confirmed buyers, work will start on the hood!

Please use the Poll above, as well as this thread to express your interest!

Thanks!

-Sam


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

make it like a fully functional veilside style hood.

i like that


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will sell one of my kids if I have to....*

Def in, I have been waiting for a vented C/F Hood.....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uhhhhh I dont have any kids to put up for sell BUT I can probably find one or two I can make sum money off of....lol

Id be intrested in a hood thats a vented style like this 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1871394774


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *uhhhhh I dont have any kids to put up for sell BUT I can probably find one or two I can make sum money off of....lol
> 
> Id be intrested in a hood thats a vented style like this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1871394774 *



HELL YA !!! EXACTLY WAT IM TALKIN ABOUT !!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah its not a bad price on EBAY either.....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*pics*

Final production photos for the B15 Hood.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Close Up*

Close up Shot


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OHHHHH very nice...so wut are U looking for at least 5 people to get down right....U gonna have to tell us how much with s/h and how long it will take.....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We're looking at a target of 5-10 buyers, and as soon as we have those 'locked in' I will post the details on it (prices, options, etc), we will start the prototyping process after we have the interest expressed. 

Thanks for your interest, all!

-Sam


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*interested.*

I'd be intereested and open to purchase depending in part on the timeline for payment and delivery. I got holiday shopping to do but I'd like to get myself sometnin' so what's the timeline for production? Pablo


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: interested.*



kristinspapi said:


> *I'd be intereested and open to purchase depending in part on the timeline for payment and delivery. I got holiday shopping to do but I'd like to get myself sometnin' so what's the timeline for production? Pablo *


Right now, we have not even got a mold. I just found out their interest a few days ago, and relayed it here, to see what you all think. I'm really glad that you all have expressed so much interest.  As for a timeline, I am aware that we are going into the holiday season (for those of you in retail...I feel your pain), and we should have a prototype out *hopefully* a little after the first of the year, with the final production model...this is all speculation though...as events progress here, I will let y'all know 

-Sam


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Deposit?*

Average price? I would like to send a deposit to secure one for me in January....... Send me an email witht he details....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Well, if you can get it for like 400, or 500 (shipped) that'd be cool..


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

I was hoping for a CArbon Fibre ... ABfulg Style hood ...
or the Aerogear version known as the PRedator hood


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Huh?*



Nismo200SX said:


> *I was hoping for a CArbon Fibre ... ABfulg Style hood ...
> or the Aerogear version known as the PRedator hood *


I'm good on putting some other hood on the car. let's get something a little more original , i've seen 3 "predator" hood s on ebay tonight? Ya dag? Pablo


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If I were to get a hood right now, the predator hood and a carbon fiber hood would be having a tug-o-war match. I would love to have a carbon fiber predator hood, carbon fiber is sooo dead sexy.

kristinspapi, in this day of age with cars, you cant really be original anymore, anything new you come up with now, is played out stuff tomorrow. So dont rag on a predator hood man.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

True...


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

The hood for the b15 is quite nice that they make! When would they want to make these hoods, how much would they be, and are they going to comie up with drawings first or are they going in blind?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> *The hood for the b15 is quite nice that they make! When would they want to make these hoods, how much would they be, and are they going to comie up with drawings first or are they going in blind? *


 The B14 hood is going to be very similar to the B15 hood. We'll be taking molds soon, and having a prototype by the first of the year, followed by the final production hood about a month or so down the line. Trust me, I will keep you all informed on this whole deal. I will not discuss pricing in this thread, because it is against the policies of GFOS, Inc (owners of the site), and it can be construed as advertising. Right now I don't even have a figure to draw from on pricing...


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

ok cool thanks!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> *ok cool thanks! *


 Not a problem.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: I will sell one of my kids if I have to....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Def in, I have been waiting for a vented C/F Hood..... *


We are working on a B13, B14 and NX CF Vented hood. Se my post in the cosmetic section.

Mike


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Update*

Updated news!

I just spoke with my contact, Jermaine, at StoopidParts, and we will be meeting up in a few weeks to start the prototyping work on this hood. 

There will be about three or four stages, and I will keep you updated.

The first stage will include me giving up my poor hood, and handing it over to be bent, spindled, mutilated, and used for the mold. Its all good, though, all in the name of helping my Nissan Bretheren out.

Second Stage will include me going back to Stoopid Parts and having the prototype being put on my car, checking for fittament, fit, finish, and quality. We will be sure to take pics and post 'em here. This will also include testing of things, underhood temp, as well as other things.

Third Stage -- Production hood! We will have the production hood on my car, and will be checking through everything once more, for fit, finish, quality, and other stuff. These guys are very very committed to making quality parts for Nissan/Infiniti vehicles. Once again, pics will follow! 

Jermaine asked me to ask you all what you guys would like to see next for the B14 Sentra? Carbon Fiber gauge bezel thingies? If there is solid interest in an item, they'll make it! 

You can express your interest here, or drop them a line at [email protected] Trust me, they want to hear from you! 

Thanks, and I promise to keep you all updated on this as things progress.

*Edit:* Those of you who are solidly interested, please send me an e-mail to [email protected] with your Real Name, and e-mail address we can reach you at, so we can contact you personally regarding pricing, and shipping, etc. I've already heard from one person, and he knows who he is.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Very GOOD work stealth....Nice job putiing this together. I would e-mail you but I dont think Id be ready for this anytime soon but then again U did say it would be sum time so.....List me as INTRESTED than--extremely...

AND i really like how they want to knoe wut else we would be intrested in cuz UKNOW if I get a Hood then I have to coordinate with sum other carbon fiber goodies...

-Gauge Bezel
-Spoiler
-hood scoops
-etc......

I think Im leaning more towards some kind of a hood scoop...rather than a whole hood but IM open to anything right now...


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How about a one piece head and corner light.

And is there any way to make red indiglo guages. I like the indiglo look but would rather have it in red, and maybe HVAC in red also.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I like that idea alot........ hint hint stealthb14


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol, I'll pass on the info


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Update*



stealthb14 said:


> *
> Jermaine asked me to ask you all what you guys would like to see next for the B14 Sentra? Carbon Fiber gauge bezel thingies? If there is solid interest in an item, they'll make it!
> 
> 
> Edit: Those of you who are solidly interested, please send me an e-mail to [email protected] with your Real Name, and e-mail address we can reach you at, so we can contact you personally regarding pricing, and shipping, etc. I've already heard from one person, and he knows who he is.  *



how about a good cup holder i will pay any amount for a good cup holder


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

i would like to lighten up the back end .... perhaps a carbon fibre or fibreglass trunk.. lighten up the whole rear as much as possible ....

and perhaps a spoiler that could give the rear end some Lift instead of downforce .... to force traction on the front wheels ...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Update*



selrider99 said:


> *how about a good cup holder i will pay any amount for a good cup holder *


 LMAO! I know! The cupholders suck! Dammit Nissan! What posessed you peoples to put the cupholders right in front of the stereo. Yeah, We'll see if we can't get you a Carbon Fiber or Fiberglass cupholder


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

if theres someway to design one to fit inside the area behind the e-brake. thats usually where i put my drinks but i have to put something around so it dosent tip when i accelerate.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *how about a good cup holder i will pay any amount for a good cup holder *


LMAO!  




> _Originally posted by stealthb14_
> *Jermaine asked me to ask you all what you guys would like to see next for the B14 Sentra? Carbon Fiber gauge bezel thingies? If there is solid interest in an item, they'll make it!*


There is another thread with a guy named Sentra_Industies trying to do the same thing. But he is not successful.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8403


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *There is another thread with a guy named Sentra_Industies trying to do the same thing. But he is not successful. *


 I'm aware of that.  Thanks for the heads up. The fellas at StoopidParts are no dummies.  (pun intended). They know their stuff, and if the demand is high enough, and we have a good set of first buyers, they're willing to look into getting us hooked up with some sweet cosmetic things, and maybe down the road some suspension, but right now, they're working on more "show" mods than "go" mods. 

Sitting in my car today, I was thinking (yes...contrary to popular belief I was thinking), that it would be kind of cool, to match the CF Bezels, they could also maybe create CF pieces for the black trim around the HVAC controls, and Stereo...you guys know what I'm talkin 'bout, right?  As well as a piece for those of us blessed (I'm being sarcastic here) with the Automatic transmissions...ya know à la Nis-Knacks with their Wood Trim Pieces.  What you all think?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I think that thats a good idea. And theres nothing wrong with an automatic . Maybe Stoopidparts might be the replacement of Nis-Knacks if they dont come back.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'm aware of that.  Thanks for the heads up. The fellas at StoopidParts are no dummies.  (pun intended). They know their stuff, and if the demand is high enough, and we have a good set of first buyers, they're willing to look into getting us hooked up with some sweet cosmetic things, and maybe down the road some suspension, but right now, they're working on more "show" mods than "go" mods.
> 
> Sitting in my car today, I was thinking (yes...contrary to popular belief I was thinking), that it would be kind of cool, to match the CF Bezels, they could also maybe create CF pieces for the black trim around the HVAC controls, and Stereo...you guys know what I'm talkin 'bout, right?  As well as a piece for those of us blessed (I'm being sarcastic here) with the Automatic transmissions...ya know à la Nis-Knacks with their Wood Trim Pieces.  What you all think? *


 I look at that every day and love the fact that there are only 2 other B14's with it and think, DAMN I AM GOOD!!!!! 



How about C/F Door trim, rear deck, rear interior panel, Window pillar, Shift boot and Ebrake boot? LOL


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

[/IMG]


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Seriously Sam, If the hoods come out in February that would be so cool. I am saving money right now so I could have it by February but i have so many bills. Damn Smog check and registration. Damn Car payments. Damn everything. One question though, 

Is there something we are going to get to cover the vent incase of heavy rain or snow. I know it doesnt snow around here except in the mountains but rain is what worries me.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No worries!*

I can make some templates or peices od C/F Or plexy glass that wiil help block the rain.... PS I live in washington....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> *I look at that every day and love the fact that there are only 2 other B14's with it and think, DAMN I AM GOOD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




but can this be done with the hvac 1 slot higher...?

or did you have to put the hvac there for a reason?


Thanks,Rob


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeh!*

You can set it up how ever you want. Just takes some tinkering... I did it that way so I could install come gauges up on top...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

ScorchN200SX that gauge cluster looks tight, what did you use to line the outside of the gauges with silver?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Krylon silver....*

Just painted the original bezzels.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I would like these to match the hoods....*

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8767 
And the grills I make would look sweat C/F. Or even better yet, The grill and hood being one C/F unit...... AHHHHH YEAHHHHH. If I had all that I would prob paint the hood edges over the headlights back over the fenders and only leave the grill, hood vents, and fender vents C/F. Wow that would turn so many heads and look clean as hell!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: I would like these to match the hoods....*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8767
> And the grills I make would look sweat C/F. Or even better yet, The grill and hood being one C/F unit...... AHHHHH YEAHHHHH. If I had all that I would prob paint the hood edges over the headlights back over the fenders and only leave the grill, hood vents, and fender vents C/F. Wow that would turn so many heads and look clean as hell!  *


 I e-mailed Jermaine on that, and he'll look into it.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeh we will see what happens.*

No worries its only a matter of time befor some one pics them up. If stoopid parts does do it I dont think they will have to prototype them and have them into production till after the hoods are done. I mabey mistaken but it sounds like they are slammed with interest in the new hoods. MAN I CANT WAITE!!!!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

scorchn, why dont you make your own? it seems like you could..


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I dont have the facilities or time.*

Job, Married, kids, and of my personal custom stuff. I have been doing all of my stuff out of my apt or on my deck. it takes a toll on the neighbors and family time. Any ways I would like to stick with R/D and making prototype stuff to put into production with a company that can cater to the need of everyone.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmm i suppose... Id like to start working on a custom CAI.. that i can make for super cheap... then i can sell it to people on here


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

**bump.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

when will this be available sam?
and do we get the scoops like the b15 ones?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Will be availible as soon as I can get up to meet Jermaine, though first I need to get my "temporary" car while my B14 is hood-less. It'll probably be my neighbor's S13 240SX AT  

Yes! Yes! We will have the scoop!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well step on it sam ! i want it really bad !


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

AH DAMN--U guys are gonna make me get a hood!!!!


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I want a C/F also but I cant make my mind up. Should I go with this one or the on MOREPOWER2 is in the process of making>>> His is a 400R style hood. He has a protoype on a b13 and it looks great!!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its all gonna come down to price for me....THey both have a very nice look.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for me is quality , price and design.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I like the vent shaping of this one.....*

it looks so much cleanner on the b15 how it flows with the hood lines and a nice lip around it. You really couldnt ask for a better design for us.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *I want a C/F also but I cant make my mind up. Should I go with this one or the on MOREPOWER2 is in the process of making>>> His is a 400R style hood. He has a protoype on a b13 and it looks great!! *


Where can i see a picture of the 400R style hood.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *well step on it sam ! i want it really bad ! *


 Well, dammit Eshei, I'm working two fucking jobs and going to school full time, and hopefully will be going up there next weekend.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Where can i see a picture of the 400R style hood. *


Theres a thread on it just do a search......You'll see it....


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Is there any price estimate? and the final product is supposed to be when? anyways take your time id like it to be perfect, i definately want one!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Well, dammit Eshei, I'm working two fucking jobs and going to school full time, and hopefully will be going up there next weekend. *



i know buddy..  i jes get antsy


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Keep your panties on!!!!*

This is going to happen. Give it a little time! Gawdy I cant waity!


----------



## Hellspawn (Aug 26, 2002)

What about a carbon-Kevlar hood...with colors like the ones they have here: http://aeiperformance.com/fiber_images.htm
Unfortunately, these are OEM style hoods...no scoop/vent.

My car is black, so a C/F hood wouldn't really stand out, unless of course you're up close. However, the idea of a Black/Red Carbon Kevlar hood really got my attention...so I went out to one of those sites that makes carbon fiber dash kits and looked at the black/red c/f kits to get an idea of what the hood would look like. If I could a black/red C/F hood with a scoop...WhOOoOoOoHoOooOooo...I'd so buy one in a heartbeat...then...

...I'd be one happy man. 
Isn't it nice to have dreams?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have seen,*

In a euro mag many people are doing a tinted color clear coat over the C/F hood and it looks awsome. Just a thaught.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

> Repp'N, Rollen, and Prototyping, For
> www.stoopidparts.com


 Mike, so we share a contact, eh? *steeples fingers* excellent, excellent.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

What kind of parts will stoopid parts make. So far I only hear of exterior parts. Do any of you guys know what they will be trying to make in the future?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: I have seen,*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *In a euro mag many people are doing a tinted color clear coat over the C/F hood and it looks awsome. Just a thaught. *


I need to see a pic of this.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*In the works.*

C/F grill out in Jan!
C/F vented hood in Feb!
C/F Vented fenders
C/F Rubber door trim placements?
C/F Stock fog light vents with 2"amber crystal clear driving turns?
C/F window pilar?
C/F Vavle cover 1.6+2?
C/F drift style Mirrors?
C/F Eybrow's?
C/F BMW M5 Spoiler?
C/F Front lip for the 200+se?
C/F Hvac and gauge Trim?

All of these things Have been braught up for the B14 since I have aready had my hand in doing some of these projects already. Most of these Ideas will be transfered to the 240/b13/max/alti and so on......


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

id be in for a C/F valve [email protected]!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes that does sound awesome


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, If I can get a hood that vents the air out for a B13 along with fenders and a bottom lip for my bumper I will buy that stuff in a heart beat. When this suff comes out please email me at [email protected] . 

Thanks Andreas Miko


----------



## Andreas Miko (Apr 30, 2002)

Shit Ill take the SR20DE Carbon fibre Valve cover too.

Andreas Miko


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

C/f door sills would be nice. How about some C/f fender flares??


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Oh yeah a valve cover and window pilars.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here are pics of the C/F foglight rpleacement vents.*











The fit int the stock bumpers for the 98-99 sentra as well as the 95-98 200. They are going to be optional with the 2" amber crystal clear driving lights like the R33. Hella projection fogs will also fit in the openings.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

DAMN! I wish I had a bumper with the foglights. It looks ten times better then the ones without them.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*i am sure you could get a deal!*

I found a front bumper at a local yard and they wanted 75$ I talked them down to 50$ and walked. showed up a couple hours with 35 cash and walked out the door with it! BARGAIN!!!!!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Damn Scorch,

I'm gonna borrow you when you come down to Cali, with negotiation skills like that, I'll have you help me get my 200SX SE gauge cluster   You don't mind, do you? hehehehe


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
There is a place on e-bay selling bumpers for $45 each less shipping.

Seth


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will have a cluster for sale in the next couple weeks.*

I am stripping my buddies totaled 200.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by ScorchN200SX
> *In the works.
> C/F grill out in Jan!
> C/F vented hood in Feb!
> ...


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: I will have a cluster for sale in the next couple weeks.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I am stripping my buddies totaled 200. *


 Awesome! Mileage?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

id like to see pics!1


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

bump


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Classifieds!*

Diff thread. Check it out and let me know!!!!!


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Click on my sign below. I have one of the first couple hood on my b15. I love how it looks and get many compliments on it as well. Jermaine is a very good per to deal with as well.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Nismo200SX said:


> *I was hoping for a CArbon Fibre ... ABfulg Style hood ...
> or the Aerogear version known as the PRedator hood *


like Liu said.. "Hell Yeah" but with the predator hood.. that would also be a kick ass idea.. for CF.. but the one you guys already have plannned is good enough.. i dont care what it looks like.. as much as the price.. and as long as its vented.. but the question i have.. like all hoods with vents.. Predator or anyother.. like the one you guys are trying to get made.. i was wondering if with cold air intakes.. or open air intakes.. will rain or SNOW if you live where i do.. , get inside under the hood.. because i dont need to be sucking up water.. just a question.. Thanks. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

Nismo200SX said:


> *i would like to lighten up the back end .... perhaps a carbon fibre or fibreglass trunk.. lighten up the whole rear as much as possible ....
> 
> and perhaps a spoiler that could give the rear end some Lift instead of downforce .... to force traction on the front wheels ... *


Carbon fiber trunk.. what an awsome idea.. whydidnt i think of that!!!!!!!!!!! STEALTH.. we have a winner here!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i have a front bumper cover for a b14 sentra im moving and i need to sell it.. im not gonna take just 35 dollars for it.. someone offered 200 for it a while back LOL.. i wish i knew who that was now.. but anyways.. email me with your price.. and ill talk to you more about it.. and maybe we can make a deal.. Travis


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Sam,

Whats the word on those hoods?? I really want to get some weight off the front of my car and it refuses to take slimfast. I dont know what to do. Please tell me those hoods are almost finished.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Its comming along...*

When I talked to Jermain last he said that they should be finished prototyping it in the next week. From there it need to be molded and then test fitted. Then production will start. talk to Jermain at www.stoopidparts.com and set a deposit it with him so you can be asurred on of the first ones....


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

haha, i was just thinking, it would be kinda funny if like.. scorchn said "the hood... uhhh ooOOooh yea the Hoood... uhh yea, its under... construction.. umm... it will be done... later!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sam works retail.*

As you guys know it is the busiest time of year for them so it has been hard to cordinate time to get this project finished. It will be ready in Feb, I plan on going down there and test it against a fiber images one, as far as the engine temps and air flow. Kepp your pants on.... By thw way its nice to see so much interest and so little deposits. LOL


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

hey ill definately be getting one, its good, then you can see my deposit. But maybe give us some pics of production, that would be cool, thanks


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

lol, how much is deposit? and how much will hood be for those who deposit. i am sure it will be like 500+ probably even 600 for those with no deposit.. just thinka bou the B15 hood.. thats way too much to loose like 25 lbs if that... if so, i'd just relocate the friggin battery


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Id gladly let them strip parts offa my car to make Carbon Fiber molds, send me a PM if Jermain is interested in another prototyper.

Parts that would be of most interest I think are the hood, side mirror housings (maybe even m3 style?), door fittings, maybe the rubber bump stops that run up the doors, the trunk lid.

Personally id buy carbon fiber parts for the exterior of my car before i even thought of putting it on the inside, the trunk and hood would probably make the car about 50 pounds lighter. Plus more people see the outside of your car than they do the inside.

edit: carbon fiber door panel replacements would probably be a hit too.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*In the works....*

Door trim,
Spoiler,
Drift mirrors,
Eybrows,
Hood,
Grill,
and many other things are getting throughn together. I will keep you in mind If I need anything.....


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

the trim that runs along the door would be cool. (the long piece that runs the lenth of the doors to prevent scratches from other cars, do you know what im talking about?)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Yeh!*

I already have it on my car in C/F


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Yeh!*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *I already have it on my car in C/F *


the fenders mike?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No,*

The door trim....


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

do you have pics that would be pretty cool, I'd like to see


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will dig up the link....*

Give me a few....


http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4291716749


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Hey, do you still use your H4 headlamps?? or did you change to projectors yet?? i'd gladly take them headlamps


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*No Freaken Way!!*

I am keeping those till i die...... I have to be original in some respects. I am selling out on all of my other ideas and there is no way anyone is going to have Crystal clear corners and head lamps with C/F on the inside of them!


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

oh man, i just thought of something pretty cool.. get some projectors, and C/F the silver part.. hehe


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I would like CF eyebrows but like shaped for around projectors. Not around the hole circle but just around the tops of the two beams.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

Are those carbon fiber fog light inlays finished yet? And how much will they cost?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

well i went to stoopid parts.com i really wanted to check out that hood man . and you guys need to come up with a nice replacment for the light on the celing of the car


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I've talked to Jermaine already about the CF grille, and he is almost done with that, these guys are good, and pretty steady on production time. I'm in for the grille already, I'm definently gettin the hood. Afterwards, the fenders. Then a trophie. LOL!


Scorchn200sx: hey bro, post a pic of your CF eyebrows again I wanna drool over them!!!


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey, does anybody know when this hood will be finished I'd really like to buy one but I am also in the header groupbuy so i was wondering when I will have to expect to spit out some money for this.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*SAM?*

Where are you? Could you answer this?


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

I see nobody has replied, well I'm really WANTING one, does anybody know when we can get one?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am also very anxious to get one. I really want it cause of the aggressive look but if I dont hear anything soon on its progress, im going to go with fiberimages.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well jermaine been waiting on someone that can lend their car for the entire mold process.

i would volunteer but i need 2 have a car to get around though.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Your car is bone stock, let them borrow your hood. Its not like anyone is going to jack you. plus that way your car will have a cold air intake for free.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

funny funny chris..


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Well you would think stupid parts would give an incentive to the person that would donate their car, cash, discounts, something. I know I've got the money and I'm desperately waiting for the hood.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have been playing phone tag!!!!*

It will happen but it is taking a little longer than expected, I just moved and Jermain is having problems with insurance with and accident that tottaled his B15. Sorry guys, But keep your hopes up it will happen....


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

cool cool, its good to hear at least something, when everything starts getting together let us know, maybe like a estimated timeline just to comfort us or something. I'm just itching to own one.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Finaly, Here we Go!!!!!*

April will be availible.

500$ SHIPPED FOR THE FIRST 10!!!!!

We will have pics posted soon.

Contact [email protected] parts.com for questions or deposits to secure being one of the first with one.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

sweet im definately in for this!
let me know for further info, i would like to see the pics!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ill have the money waiting, sign me up for one of those 10. send me a pic of the prototype when you get a chance too.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

OMG....if its vented and all like the B15 than Ill have to pull the money out of my ASS--but Ill get it.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I can get a B14 CF hood for about $100 less but i really like the idea of the vents. I am going to check out the quality of the hood that i can get and base my decision after that. 

How big of a deposit do we have to put down? 50%??


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey I e-mailed Jermaine last night at that address above and he said they are not done and he aslo has no hard specs on the hood as of right now.
?????????????????????????????????????
so what does that mean?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Project200sx said:


> *Hey I e-mailed Jermaine last night at that address above and he said they are not done and he aslo has no hard specs on the hood as of right now.
> 
> ?????????????????????????????????????
> so what does that mean? *


SOUNDS like that means this vented hood aint coming any time soon.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*They have the doner hood.*

They have the Vent made as well, They are taking measurements and makeing the prototype now. From there it will take a week or so to get everything togethere and test fitted. Then there should be pics of it in prototype before it is molded. Once the first one is finished then they will do another test fit and make any adjustments as needed ans start production. Once final for is done they will take gapping measurements and temp change in engine bay and compare it to stock. We are guessine the weight to be aroung 7-8LBS since the b14 hood is alot smaller then the b15 one that weights 10lbs. This whole process should be completed and ready to go by April......


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

SWEET!! Thanks for keepin us posted.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

Cool thank you very much!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: They have the doner hood.*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *They have the Vent made as well, They are taking measurements and makeing the prototype now. From there it will take a week or so to get everything togethere and test fitted. Then there should be pics of it in prototype before it is molded. Once the first one is finished then they will do another test fit and make any adjustments as needed ans start production. Once final for is done they will take gapping measurements and temp change in engine bay and compare it to stock. We are guessine the weight to be aroung 7-8LBS since the b14 hood is alot smaller then the b15 one that weights 10lbs. This whole process should be completed and ready to go by April...... *


hey mike 

will it have enough space to clear turbo?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*??????????????*

Turbo?????? Hot shot, Fmax, custom, Det???????????

Fmax and most custom will be close. Hot shot and DET should be no problem. I know Jermaine has some guys with diff, set ups that we are taking into consideration with the vent placement and depth..... Its all good, we have considererd it all.....


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: They have the doner hood.*



LIUSPEED said:


> *hey mike
> 
> will it have enough space to clear turbo? *


I think he means for a top mount intercooler. Hes been wanting to do a JDM SR20DET swap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*Re: ??????????????*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Turbo?????? Hot shot, Fmax, custom, Det???????????
> 
> Fmax and most custom will be close. Hot shot and DET should be no problem. I know Jermaine has some guys with diff, set ups that we are taking into consideration with the vent placement and depth..... Its all good, we have considererd it all..... *



HOT SHOT ( more or likely )




Teknokid said:


> *I think he means for a top mount intercooler. Hes been wanting to do a JDM SR20DET swap. *


im taking that into consideration in the LONG LONG run but more or likely HOT SHOT turbo.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*COOL!!!!*

good to go! Top mount might be a squeeze But if you have one you would be beter off with a stock hood with a functional subi style ram air.......


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm guessing this hood is mainly for looks, and does actually work. But is the durability gonna match the Fiber images test? i.e. driving a G20 over the hood, and barely scratched it.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *I'm guessing this hood is mainly for looks, and does actually work. But is the durability gonna match the Fiber images test? i.e. driving a G20 over the hood, and barely scratched it. *


yea how is the durability?

----

( i know i ask this a billion times but....) 

what about the do luck?

im almost done with my motor and close 2 finishing suspension

so cosmetic on it way Soon.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am not sure?????*

But I have seen plenty of nicks scatrches and crimping on other other C/F hoods and I guese its all in how you treat your stuff. You for get to latch down your hoor hood you deal with it? I mean really 500$ is what it cost to replace and paint a stock hood, Most peoples Deductibles are right around there. I am sure there will be tests and your ass will be covered................


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

..bump..

its almost may , any updates on this hood ?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I know!!!!!!!!!!!*

I am heading down to meet with them on Friday, I will keep you posted next week once all the details are cleared up........


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

when will these parts be available ? .... and its located in seattle? ..... hmmm... sounds good .. I'd make the trip down to pick that stuff up ...


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Located in Cali.*

What a great weekend, This stuff is in the works and you wont be dissapointed!!!!!!


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

i would sell my left nut for one (b14) lolol!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I'm PMed you MONTHS ago about this picture and you ignored me. I was very VERY interested in getting one of these. And no you finally post it again. Whats up with that?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey wayne! they sell that CF bezel at procarparts.com and on ebay.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hows that hood going?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sentrixx,*

Simmer down, I have been slammed with work and alot of other projects, I have to hand cut those bezels and I thaught I replied to you that you could get one on ebay from some one who knocked me off and is selling them for way less that i can make them. I was replying on the hood what the thread was originaly about. If you would still like one and cant find it on ebay I will make you one for 100$shipping included. email me and i will get started on it this weekend.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *hey wayne! they sell that CF bezel at procarparts.com and on ebay. *



Yeah I know I have that one. But it looks nothing like the one pictured. I love how scorch's one looks. I never got any feed back so i ended up buying the one for procarparts anyways. I think it was only $20. But you get what you pay for and it looks nothing like real carbon fiber.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I will be selling the carbon fiber gauge bezel that Mike (ScorchN200SX) made for me in July/August. It is nice, but not quite as good as the one in his pic. Just a couple of small flaws that give it personality 

Yo ScorchN200SX, let me know when the eyebrows are ready 
and was there something else I was supposed to do for you.....I can't remember???????


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Email pics of vent bezels.*

Need those for my prototypes page.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

vent bezels???

I'm not using the HVAC carbon fiber overlay. It has been fabricated a bit . Is that what you are talking about?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Front bumper,*

Fog light vents....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh, John took those.
Shoot him a PM from the www.nwnismo.com site.
He posts as Tru Color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh yea, I remember those bezels. I might want a set if I get a new bumper. I want to put some signals down in the bumper like the R33.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Here are a couple pics of those bezels on your car. 
The ones John took should be better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, that looks super badass. I still want to see that car all painted.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

From what I know, it will look quite a bit different when he's done


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Painted in July....*

Cant waite!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Will it be ready for H.I.N. on the 19th of July?


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

I'd be interested in one for a B15, OEM style, no scoops or vents let me know something


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *I'd be interested in one for a B15, OEM style, no scoops or vents let me know something *


Talk to [email protected] the b15 hood is aready made and I know he will be able to fill your order in a few weeks.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

omg wtf is this hood gonna be ready for the b14, im dyin here, our hoods are heavy as HELL.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

just cut the under carriage from the hood. It makes the hood so much lighter.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

so ........yeah ....um.. when is this gonna be done? Travis


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Everything got pushed back,*

I just got the eyebrows in today.(LOOKS SWEAT!!! Pics Soon)

They have the hood and they are working on it now. I will definately let you know when it is finished but we are shooting to have this stuff ready to go for the new site and opening SALE!

FINISHED READY TO SELL!
B-15 Hood
B-15 vavle cover
B-14 eyebrows
B-14 Grill

TO BE READY BY SITE OPENING!
B-13 Grill
B-14 Hood
B-14 Fenders
B-14 Door Trim
B-14 Lip Spoiler
B-15 Lip Spoiler
B-15 World Challenge Body kit.

We are also working out deals for alot of other ideas, those will be posted on the new site with pics and updates. Thanks you guys for waiting around so long, It will soon pay off..........


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

When will the opening of the site be?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*End of June,*

The site is being worked on now. We are gathering pics and site info as well as a spreadsheet of pricing with an online shopping cart. We are really excited with the new changes and the fact that we are focusing mainly on parts that we prototype and produce.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Me want eyebrows!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey scorchn, where do you get those little round turn sicnal lights (the small outer ones in the pix above)


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I would like to keep some secrets,,,,,*

Sean dont tell him,


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

What are the door sills going to be like?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, you sure gots lots of secrets.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

All I will say is that they should be pretty easy to find.

Sorry 1997 GA16DE, I have to respect ScorchN's wishes on this one. I will not bite the hand that feeds me so to speak


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I searched ebay once before and I guess I didn't have the right keywords. I was thinking of putting a set on for some fron blinkers. Now that I have clear corners going on soon, I'll prolly convert back to those for my signals.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

CMON PAINT THAT BIATCH!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

He no longer has those skirts, but that does look fuggin' cool as hell.

I now have the same (well, a bit different) front carbon fiber turn signal inserts in the lower openings in my Omega bumper.
Looks sweet.
I'll have new pics in the next couple weeks.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

WOW!!! Holy200sx. Good job on the photoshop.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

heh, thanks


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey is everything going as planned, as far as stoopidparts.com opening at the end of this month?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I am still waiting for the word.*

Its a go, we are just tieing up some loose ends...... Hood=Soon=


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Well I just barely hit a huge ass jacked up dodge ram and his bumper totally murdered my hood and front grill. I'd be interested in buying a vented cf hood most definitely. Maybe even the grill if its not to expensive. If I could see a picture of the hood/grill that would be super, but I know you're extremely busy. I checked the site its sorta funky and loops and such. Anyway atleast the ******* bastard's truck wasnt messed up and I avoided a ticket. Talk later people.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

whats the deal whens this hood comming out?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u guys dont know yet VIS has the V style vented style hood for our cars.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

as does Aerogear.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *as does Aerogear..... *


 but not C/F (unelss the VIS one is also non-c/f)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You can get the predator in C/F, I saw it on a Sentra over the weekend.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

I am sorry it is taking so long.... The company is being totaly revamped and we have the new site set to open after the forth. the new name is VISION2C. We have 2 new molders to help with the demand and turn around time, We are focusing mainly on the stuff that we are prototypeing and producing.

So far for thr B15 we have the 
-Vented Hood
-Engine cover
-World challenge Body kit
-Drift wing is in the works..........
B14 
-Eyebrows
-Grill
-Hood is being test fitted, almost ready for final production.
-Drift wing is having the final fitment done.
-Fenders are 50% done.....

Wea are taking info for orders now so email me and i will forward the info to Jermaine and we will get you in line for what ever you would like........ 

[email protected]


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Just checking up. Anything new?


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*B13 CF*

What parts does stoopidparts have underway for the B13 Sentra non-ser? I have one and would like a vented cf hood for it , cf gauge bezel and dash bezel would be cool 2,
where is stoopid based
mav


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

whats crackin with the hood?


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

i typed in www.vision2c.com and a nice looking girl pops up with a "coming soon!"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, I guess the site is still under construction.....


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Ihope I am understanding this correctly?*

B14 C/F hood is molded and the test fit with the first glass one is complete, Next is the finished product.....

Prices as fallows First 10 in C/F SHIPPED 475$
After first ten C/F SHIPPED 500$
Fiberglass is availible and Colored C/F Kevlar is extra and any extra clear coat added to the finished hood is extra.
I know you guys have been waiting for a while for the pics and new site info, and so have I. These things I do not have any control over but I am trying to keep the prices down with a high quality product like the eyebrows and grills. Everything has taken really long to develop but we want it done right! I hope to have pics in the next week or so and the site is having all the personal links and contact info finalized with prices, That has been taking some time to figure out because we were useing 3 different molders and we dumped one because the quality was not there. 

You can contact me directly and I will Put you on the hot list for pics and ordering info. [email protected]


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

scorch it is august, is the hood ready?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Your guese is as good as mine....*

I am just forwarding the info to you guys...... No one has contacted me or Jermaine on deposits so this whole thing is being done out of pocket...... I know it has been a long time but it will be worth it when it is finished..... If you guys want one so bad, MONEY TALKS!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

"GIDDY LIL BOY AM I" 

Watch out for the Mossy show on 20th!!!!!

Mines on the way what about yours????????????


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen it! It looks great!


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

DONE????


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

If it was the hood at the mossy show, it looks really good. Pics dont do it justice, you have to see it in person. I need to know how much if not im gonna get a VIS invader hood.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

hey guys...
...I'm interested too...how much is this hood?? And what's the difference between 'it' and VIS's Invader hood?? Aaand..will it have UV-Protection like VIS??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

contact : [email protected]

visit : http://www.vision2c.net


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Now up and for sale. Use Link above for contact and general info!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Let jermaine know what you think!!!!*



stealthb14 said:


> Now up and for sale. Use Link above for contact and general info!


Bump!!!!
Its christmas time who wants a new hood? [email protected]


----------

